# Feel like MIL to be is trying to take over



## oliv

The last few weeks it feels like she has been trying to make it about her. 

Her dress is black and white but mostly white! I would never wear white to a wedding where the bride is wearing white. 

Also, she is paying for our reception (she done this for all her kids), she has a lot more money than my family and likes to show it. My parents are divorced and on non-speaking terms but she wants Mr. and Mrs J invite you to the wedding of their son to.... 

I don't think this is fair at all and iv told OH no but he says they are paying so we cant say no!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Are your parents remarried? I think proper etiquette dictates it would be (fake names) 
Ms. Jane Smith and Mr John Smith invite you to the wedding of their daughter Olive Smith to Jake Johnson son of Mr and Mrs Andrew johnson. Regardless of who is paying for what. 
Or you could do both parents invite you to the wedding of their children. 
We paid for the wedding, my parents our reception and inlaws the pre wedding dinner. To be honest I think invites are only important to the bride so I hope you get what you want.


----------



## oliv

Cowgirl07 said:


> Are your parents remarried? I think proper etiquette dictates it would be (fake names)
> Ms. Jane Smith and Mr John Smith invite you to the wedding of their daughter Olive Smith to Jake Johnson son of Mr and Mrs Andrew johnson. Regardless of who is paying for what.
> Or you could do both parents invite you to the wedding of their children.
> We paid for the wedding, my parents our reception and inlaws the pre wedding dinner. To be honest I think invites are only important to the bride so I hope you get what you want.

Parents aren't remarried. 

I want SJ and CJ (our children) would like to invite you to the wedding of their mammy and daddy and our names then


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yes I guess I didn't notice the children! That would be cute and probably the best way to go about it not to slight either parent.


----------



## oliv

Cowgirl07 said:


> Yes I guess I didn't notice the children! That would be cute and probably the best way to go about it not to slight either parent.

yep but MIL is having none of it


----------



## Babybump87

I would definitely go with the childrens names. Wish I would have done that now lol. 

I'd have to have a word with MIL . Yes she might be paying but its your wedding not hers!. 

You can't please everyone . X


----------



## LoraLoo

Tbh all the weddings ive been too it's bern the parents that are paying that 'invite' the guests, and the replies get sent to them too. I can see why you would be uncomfortable though, and I think the children's names is a lovely idea as an alternative.


----------

